# Deals on Filson bags?



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

I'd love to get a Filson duffle, I can't seem to find any deals on them, are they out there?


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

Brooks Brothers sells Filson duffles. They are 25% off today as part of the Friends and Family sale (ends tonight). The 30% off corporate event is coming up later this month.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/mens...iefcases/0469,default,sc.html?lid=topnav-menu


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

AncientMadder said:


> Brooks Brothers sells Filson duffles. They are 25% off today as part of the Friends and Family sale (ends tonight). The 30% off corporate event is coming up later this month.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/mens...iefcases/0469,default,sc.html?lid=topnav-menu


I didn't realize Brooks sold Filson, I'll wait and save for the corporate event, thanks!


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Try Crane's Country Store...
> 
> https://www.cranes-country-store.com/
> 
> They can often give you a very good deal but you need to *call* them for a quote.


I have heard that this is probably the best deal you will be able to find for Filson bags. New ones at least. When I was looking for a deal on a 257 I figured I would try them, and called them about 7 times one day and it was busy every time. Gave up and tried with someone else and got a deal there. But I always wonder what they could've gotten me.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Fraser Tartan said:


> Try Crane's Country Store...
> 
> https://www.cranes-country-store.com/
> 
> They can often give you a very good deal but you need to *call* them for a quote.


This was going to be my suggestion. I've ordered both the medium duffel and the sportsman's bag through them by calling and was given a much better price than what is listed on their website each time (I think it was 20% or 25% off).


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

papa filson is watching


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

​Try the Filson Outlet store. They have a bunch of non current bags and seconds.


----------



## Scottmb3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> papa filson is watching


I can assure you that is not what I'm here for, I would do the same thing. If people find a deal on a bag then the more power to them I say!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for clearing that up. Retail strategy is not my forte.


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

There are several good deals, in various models and colors over in the SF classifieds.


----------



## teekayvee (Sep 13, 2008)

I just bought a 256 from Hilton's Tent City and they typically give a first-time customer 15% off on Filson. I was very happy with them.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

I have purchased from Crane's and the seller on TOF's classifieds (not sure if okay to name here). Been happy with both sellers. Good prices and, on a couple of occasions, they were both able to ship overnight because of upcoming trips.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

Scottmb3 said:


> I can assure you that is not what I'm here for, I would do the same thing. If people find a deal on a bag then the more power to them I say!


A man after my own heart...as well as pocketbook! Now, can you pump out more of the medium duffles in tan, no one has them in stock right now.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

ButchHusy said:


> A man after my own heart...as well as pocketbook! Now, can you pump out more of the medium duffles in tan, no one has them in stock right now.


+1. I had to order a large and it is too big for my needs. More M, please.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> Try the Filson Outlet store. They have a bunch of non current bags and seconds.


Do you have to visit them in Seattle or do they sell over the phone?


----------



## Robert Patrick (Apr 14, 2004)

ButchHusy said:


> I didn't realize Brooks sold Filson, I'll wait and save for the corporate event, thanks!


I did not notice but when BB has sales they don't exclude Filson? Sweet!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Wait, did Filson contact you about the bags you were selling? Did I miss this?


----------



## Scottmb3 (Mar 6, 2012)

AncientMadder said:


> Do you have to visit them in Seattle or do they sell over the phone?


The outlet store does not ship orders, so you would need to pay them a visit up in Burlington.


----------



## Scottmb3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Also, there are some pretty big discounts on The Clymb for a bunch of discontinued styles. There aren't too many bags left, but there is still some cool gear left.

head's up: I think you need to sign up to view their site:

https://www.theclymb.com/brand-event/4534/Filson


----------



## Scottmb3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Tilton said:


> Wait, did Filson contact you about the bags you were selling? Did I miss this?


I did reach out to him, but only in a customer service function. I advised him that if he was interested he could return them for store credit to use towards something that would actually be able to serve his needs.

I've been a lurker on this site since before I ever worked at Filson, and I'm only here to be a resource for people who might have CS issues that I can help resolve.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Robert Patrick said:


> I did not notice but when BB has sales they don't exclude Filson? Sweet!


They go fast, though. Log on early.


----------



## DoubleDDownUnder (Apr 19, 2013)

Was hoping to grab a Filson Pullman bag on the BB semi-annual sale but they look like they aren't included in the sale. Anybody have any other suggestions. As I am an American expat in Australia, I can really only get them online.

Otherwise, I might be in Chicago this September so might be able to find them at a retail store there.

Drew


----------

